# So frustrating!



## nealjpage (Aug 18, 2007)

Grrr.  What do I need to say and/or do to convince my local Rite Aide/Walgreens/Wal-Mart or even my local pro lab that cross-processing E6 film in C41 chemicals won't ruin their machine or their chemicals or the film?  As soon as I find one place that'll do it, they'll cross-process for me once and then, without any good explanation other than "Oh, it'll hurt our machines," will never do it again.  I plead, I bargain, I give factual information, but it's all in vain.  I know it's really just a CYA deal so they don't have to worry about _accidentally _processing negatives instead of slides, but c'mon!  I can mail my film to a lab in Portland that _knows_ cross-processing is harmless to their machines, but I really hate to wait that long.  And I'm running out of places locally that will believe me.

Anyone else have this same trouble?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Aug 20, 2007)

I drive forty minutes one way to go to a privately owned photo lab.  The kids at Walmart, etc. are just doing what they're told.  I don't think they have much freedom to make their own decisions.  Pro labs are better anyway because their chemistry is always fresh and they don't scratch your negatives.  Otherwise, you could apply for a job at a photo lab or make friends with someone who works at one.


----------

